# fvwm2 vs. quartz-wm



## blahedo (Oct 2, 2003)

I'm used to configuring my UI to within an inch of its life, and for a long time I've used fvwm2 (including under XDarwin for the last few years on my old computer).  I've got Apple's X11 running on my new G5, and neither fvwm2 nor quartz-wm are really usable right now, though for different reasons.  In case some of them are just due to me not understanding the system, I'm posting them here...

fvwm2 can't seem to bring its windows forward over aqua windows anymore unless I bring them *all* forward; clicking on the window doesn't do this, though, I need to do it from the Dock.

quartz-wm has no configuration beyond being able to turn on focus-follows-mouse---in particular, I want key combos for "raise currently focussed window", "move mouse 10 pixels to the [left, right, up, down]".

In both cases, focus-follows-mouse gets very confused by the presence of VirtualDesktop, but that's really something to take up with the folks at CodeTek, I guess.


----------



## btoneill (Oct 8, 2003)

To get what you want, you need to run Xdarwin (not Apple's X11 server, unless they actually did add full screen support into the final release that ships with panther) in full screen mode, and run your fvwm2 config there, you'll have to use a key combination to switch from full screen X to full screen aqua, but it will do what you want.

Brian


----------



## pds (Oct 8, 2003)

Brian,

I always like to see your posts, they are concise and informative...

But would you be so kind as to fix the typo in your sig? It drives me nuts everytime I see it.

(the extra o in genius )

Thanks
A R


----------



## btoneill (Oct 9, 2003)

Wow, I never noticed, nor had anyone made mention of the typo before


----------

